# Genie Go Solid Purple Status Light



## scott0702 (Nov 25, 2006)

My Genie Go suddenly showed a solid purple status light about a month ago. It always had the three solid blue lights but I can't get it to an active status ever since. I have performed network resets, Genie Go resets. All my receivers are connected to the internet and have been reset. It tries to connect but then goes back to the solid purple status. Any ideas? 

I have 1 HR34, 4 HR24's, 1 HR21 and 1 HR22.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

According to "my notes" the GenieGo 1 Gen does not have a purple status LED. The 2 Gen does. A purple LED on the 2 Gen indicates No HD/DVRs detected


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

I don't recall GG1 having any purple lights either. Try this, press and hold the reset button for 30 secs.
That reboots the GG without wiping it.

Wait 10 mins, see what happens.

If that doesn't work and you are sure the ethernet connection is good, press and hold the reset button for 2 mins. It's not easy but it has to be 2 full mins.
That wipes the GG completely. All previous content in it is erased.

If you are sure all connections are good and can't get it back to life, it might need replacement.
I had one go bad about a year ago. But it was flashing amber, never purple.


----------



## scott0702 (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions but no luck here. When I try to reset it, the status light flashes purple with the network and activity lights steady blue. This happens for about 20 seconds or so. Then the status light turns solid purple and the network and activity lights go dark. A few minutes later it's the same sequence again on it's own and it will repeat over and over. 
How did you get the GG replaced? Did D* replace for free or did you have to buy a new one?


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm not positive, but I think he had to purchase a replacement. If you have the protection plan and purchased the Genie Go from DTV, it is always worth a shot asking them to replace it for free. 

I do recall someone else who had to replace theirs and I think there was quite a struggle with it getting authorized as they still showed the broken one on the account. ( I could be wrong and it wasn't about a Genie Go where this occurred but some other piece of equipment.)


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

I had the protection plan so it was replaced for free. Yes it was a little bit difficult getting it to go live but I think it was because I was an early failure not many before me had replacements. 

On a positive note there is a high probability you could get a GG2 as thats what is shipping now. It prepares 2x as fast and downloads 3x as fast as GG1.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

NR4P said:


> GG2 as thats what is shipping now. It prepares 2x as fast and downloads 3x as fast as GG1.


*DISCLAIMER * ONLY with the appropriate receivers


----------



## scott0702 (Nov 25, 2006)

NR4P said:


> I had the protection plan so it was replaced for free. Yes it was a little bit difficult getting it to go live but I think it was because I was an early failure not many before me had replacements.
> 
> On a positive note there is a high probability you could get a GG2 as thats what is shipping now. It prepares 2x as fast and downloads 3x as fast as GG1.


I have the protection plan and will give them a call today. Hopefully they will give me a GG2. I think I saw online that the GG2 connects along with the HR receiver rather than a Cat 5 cable.



peds48 said:


> *DISCLAIMER * ONLY with the appropriate receivers


Which receivers are appropriate? HR34, HR44?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

scott0702 said:


> Which receivers are appropriate? HR34, HR44?


It seems that the GenieGo behaves the fastest when "connected" to an HR44


----------



## scott0702 (Nov 25, 2006)

Called D* today. I have the version 1 and there is no purple light on version 1. The rep said probably what is happening the red light and blue light are lighting at the same time. The red light means failure with the unit so they are sending me a replacement through the protection program and will likely be a GG 2.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

scott0702 said:


> Called D* today. I have the version 1 and there is no purple light on version 1. The rep said probably what is happening the red light and blue light are lighting at the same time. The red light means failure with the unit so they are sending me a replacement through the protection program and will likely be a GG 2.


In preparation for GG2, it comes with a 2 way splitter and RG6 jumper (at least should be included). I would mount it at the most convenient coax / splitter location. It doesn't 'use' a tuner so the location on the DECA network doesn't matter.

This will keep the transcoding traffic off of the router / LAN connection.


----------

